# New to bowhunting



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I pretty much know nothing about bow hunting, but would really like to start bowhunting this fall. I want to know what to look for in a bow, also how much I should expect to spend. I would definitely be open to buying used equipment if it would save me some money. Thanks for any advice you can give me!


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

its really up to you on how much you want to spend, u could spend 200 or 1,000 its up to you. for you just starting out i would recomend something easy to shoot around 300 dollars.

i have an old PSE deer hunter for sale, but a buddy is looking at it if he dosnt buy it ill PM you.

As far as learning about bowhunting, just get out there and get up in a tree stand or ground blind and start watching the deer, and making mistakes you will learn awfull quick i learn something new almost every time i go out i think. well at least every year


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

First thing I do, before anything is find out what you can pull and your draw lenght. I'm afraid you may not enjoy it if you're struggling to pull to much weight or your draw is too short or too long. Where are you from? I'd find a *good* bowshop and shoot a few and find out what you like. Then look at your price ranges between the ones you like. Good luck, ask away we were all new bowhunters at one time.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I went looking at bows today and figured out my pull length and stuff like that. I want to spend about 500-600 with all the accesories on a bow. I tried a Mission that I liked, has anyone heard good or bad about these? They're made by Mathews so I figured they can't be terrible. I also tried a Bowtech that I liked.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

What was the bowtech?


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

The bowtech was a techunter. It is only sold at gander mountain, because it is a guide series.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i reccomend a martin couger, if you can find one, shoot it!


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got a Tech 29 and really wouldn't trade it for much.

I'd shoot what you can, narrow it down to 3 or so and if you can get 3 that feel really good to shoot, then check speed, noise, vibration and price. Welcome to bowhunting!


----------



## Moosehunter04 (Jun 23, 2007)

Once you have a bow go to a good pro shop and take a lesson. Its better to learn the right form from the start then it is to break bad habbits. Some bow shops have consignments for sale and they will size you up soyou will know your draw length. Even if you dont buy a bow there you should at least get them to determin what your drawlength is so you know what bow to buy as there is limited adjustments in draw length. Bowhunting is a rush.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.bows.net/instinctivevid.htm

buy this DVD and/or the book by the same guy, I have over 200 big game kills and have always shot instinctively except for about 5 years where I tried sights and a compound.

Recurves longbows and instinctive shooting are highly effective once you learn the technique and its very easy to learn.

Very simple equipment needs make for a reliable fun hunt.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I finally made the plunge today. I went out and shot the two bows I narrowed it down to and bought a Mission bow. Now I just have to start practicing!! Thanks for all the great info!!!


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

After one year of bowhunting you will not want to go back to useing a gun...Its that addicting...Good luck...


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase. Most important thing is practice. Best of luck! :beer:


----------

